

What is it like to have an understanding of very advanced mathematics? - yummyfajitas
http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-have-an-understanding-of-very-advanced-mathematics?q=advanced+math

======
tokenadult
Two previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3387323>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3389794>

The duplicate submission detector here on HN evidently doesn't work well with
the URLs generated by Quora, which is one more flaw in Quora.

